# Pod,quality?



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was looking at this site Screen Printing, Embroidery, Custom T Shirts, Custom Screen Printing, Custom T-Shirts and wondered about their DTG quality on dark shirts. Has anyone used them? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GHEENEE1 said:


> I was looking at this site Screen Printing, Embroidery, Custom T Shirts, Custom Screen Printing, Custom T-Shirts and wondered about their DTG quality on dark shirts. Has anyone used them? Thanks, Mike


since most of the print on demand places use DTG, they all pretty much have the same quality.

I haven't ordered from shirtmagic specifically, but most of the DTG prints I've seen from various places have been pretty similar.


----------

